# Meeting up at Stratford Show June 16-19



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

We met up at Shepton Mallet Show and the N.E.C. it is really nice putting names to faces,trouble at N.E.C. we met at C.C. stand and there was no where to sit and chat(very thoughtless of them i know).

As you enter the showgound,there sre some refreshment trailers with a large seating area,what about meeting around this area at say midday each day,at least we can have a coffee and sit down.

Or any other idea's.........................


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hymmi 

We are still not sure if we can get there, but just been away for 4 days and the 2 teenagers were actually talking to each other for a change, so maybe, just maybe we can get them away again. 

Sounds like a good idea, i know the area you mean and it would be perfect. 

Dave.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Amazing what can be achieved,with no computor's and tele to distract and you all have to sit and eat together,you may be onto a winner here.Would be nice to meet you.

My Dave's just said you'll recognise me i'll have the pennants spread out on the table,flogging them,he's a cheeky devil(i will though if i have them in time)


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

Hi hymmi, I'll be there.

Having the MH serviced in Ludow on the Wednesday. So we'll be looking for somewhere to park up on Wednesday night and them into the show ground on Thursday.

Hope to see you there. Perhaps we out to have our own parking area, other small clubs have there patch so why not us.

Cheers

Trevor


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trevor,

Have been trying to sort a Rally out since last years Shepton,but no one wants to be Rally marshall,i would gladly do it but work at last minute stops us attending sometimes.

It would be really nice...................


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hymmi,
We normally go into Stratford on the Saturday, if we can get on the bus. Last year we had to queue for ages as they skimped on the size of the bus. I think we will all be given a sparkler to wave this year to keep the fireworks costs down.
Will meet up on Sunday if you are there.
Colin


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi camoyboy,

With what Stone leisure charge for things,they haven't any need to cut back,i have noticed at this show though it is a bit cheaper each day to camp which is something.

I am really sorry,we have to leave on Sat.l/time,so won't see you which is a shame because you and my Dave could have had a wonderful conversation about polish,you don't know what you and Paulway started on that post about black streaks................... 8O


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

camoyboy said:


> Hi Hymmi,
> We normally go into Stratford on the Saturday, if we can get on the bus. Last year we had to queue for ages as they skimped on the size of the bus. Colin


Hi
Not sure if walking is Ok for you but the town centre is only 3/4 mile away if you go out of the back of the racecourse.

Mike


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Mike, we took the bikes and couldn't believe how quick we got to the town. We enjoyed two days of excellent weather, everyone just chilling out under their awnings. No fireworks this year, which must have pleased all those with pets, but we were a bit disappointed with yet another cutback at this show. Only saw one other pennant flying, which I think was Gypsy Rose, I think we missed Hymmi.
Just five weeks to go now before we are off to France, I can't wait now we have had a taste of this weather!
Colin


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Just back from show,it was the friendliest show we have been too,we were on the rally field outside show,right behind the meeting place,pennant flying,a few people did ask me about it and wrote web address down so it does work.

Met LadyJ & John,Gypsy Rose&Paul,Sundial & Terry,sorry i missed you camoyboy did go over and look for you but didn't see you.Missed RobMD and Road Runner 644 too.

It is a shame,they seem to be killing off another good show.


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

Also got back from the show yesterday evening. Met some great people, who really put themselves out to help us when we needed advice or a pair of experienced hands.

The only complaint we had was that the shopping area was chaotic. There seemed to be no logic to where the various shop pitches were located and you had to really go into the rabbit warren to dig some of them out. We heard a lot of other people complaining about this, some of whom said that they wouldn't bother turning up again until the organisation of this area improves (we were also told that many of the traders apparently stayed away because of the pitch prices). Compared to Peterborough, this wasn't a great place to find either a good choice of shops or bargains.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

We didn't manage to get there, seems a pity when its only 40 mins up the road  

Still - glad to see the Flags were flying - see you at York - I hope.

Dave


----------

